# Hudson weiter...



## bygones (1. Okt 2009)

Noch ein paar Fragen zu Hudson:

1. 
wir arbeiten mit Eclipse Teamproject sets. hudson checkt nun alle x minuten ob sich die Codebasis geandert hat und falls ja rennt er los.

Wie ist das nun wenn sich etwas im Teamproject set geandert hat, sagen wir ein neues Projekt kam hinzu (bzw geloescht)... 

intuitiv wuerde zwar Hudson den Unterschied erkennen und das neue ProjectSet holen - aber die Veraenderung laden wird wahr nicht gehen ?! (also projekt loeschen bzw das neue auschecken)

Muss dass dann irgendwie ueber ant geregelt werden ? (option waere auch natuerlich immer alte checkouts wegschmeissen und einfach alles neu holen ...)

2. 
ich schaff es nicht die regex fuer die "Ausgeschlossene Bereiche" beim CVS Poll richtig einzugeben. Der build erzeugt jar dateien die beim cvs update check ignoriert werden (sowie alle classes folder).

*.jar
*/classes

ignoriert er ?


soweit mal wieder danke fuer die Hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (1. Okt 2009)

1. dafür müsstest du ein Hudson PlugIn schreiben das Eclipse Team Sets versteht. Die Alternative wäre Maven oder Buckminster (für beide gibt es Hudson PlugIns) die Abhängigkeiten automatisch auflösen können und somit dafür sorgen das die richtigen Dinge ausgecheckt werden.

2.warum checkst du classes und jars ein? Das sind Build Produkte...


----------



## bygones (1. Okt 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> 1. dafür müsstest du ein Hudson PlugIn schreiben das Eclipse Team Sets versteht. Die Alternative wäre Maven oder Buckminster (für beide gibt es Hudson PlugIns) die Abhängigkeiten automatisch auflösen können und somit dafür sorgen das die richtigen Dinge ausgecheckt werden.


mhm danke



Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> 2.warum checkst du classes und jars ein? Das sind Build Produkte...


nein tu ich nicht... aber beim check ob sich der code geaendert hat fuehrt hudson die jars und classes ordner auf (da sie ja lokal existieren, aber nicht im rep.) - das will ich unterbinden


```
cvs update -n .....
? project.jar
? classes
```


----------



## Wildcard (1. Okt 2009)

Ach so... das ist doch nur das log, in den Changes die du über die Weboberfläche siehst taucht das nicht auf. Wenn du dich daran störst, dann ist die einfachst Variante wohl ein Shell Aufruf der die Build-Verzeichnisse löscht.


----------

